# Test result



## GAZOO (Dec 22, 2007)

ASSED2:

Just want to share my happiness with you guys and thank you for all the help and valuable discussions and brainstorming............Good luck to all!

KS


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations GAZOO! :multiplespotting:

It's great to hear the results from you guys we were working with and rooting for on here over the summer/fall. How about the rest of the EE's post here to let us know how you fared?


----------



## niffur (Dec 22, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]W00T[/SIZE]


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

GAZOO said:


> ASSED2:
> Just want to share my happiness with you guys and thank you for all the help and valuable discussions and brainstorming............Good luck to all!
> 
> KS


Congrats !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

While I am not an EE, I am nevertheless quite pleased that you found this forum helpful and invite you to stay and make it even better. 

JR


----------



## busbeepbeep (Dec 22, 2007)

I passed. arty-smiley-048:

Electrical - Power

1st try, Louisiana

This board definitely helped as I printed some useful notes, read some threads with lots of explanations for practice problems, and just got studying/test taking advice in general.

Thanks to all


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2007)

busbeepbeep said:


> I passed. arty-smiley-048:
> Electrical - Power
> 
> 1st try, Louisiana
> ...


:multiplespotting: Congrats from a fellow EE-Power :multiplespotting:

Hope you stay around. Enjoy the moment. You earned it lusone:


----------

